# قصيدة للبابا شنودة عن قيامه المسيح



## سرجيوُس (23 أبريل 2011)

بقلم قداسه البابا  المعظم
 الانبا شنودة الثالث
اطال الرب حياته




قم حطم الشيطان لا تبق لدولته بقية





قم بشِّر الموتى وقل غفرت لكم تلك الخطية




واغفر لبطرس ضعفه وامسح دموع المجدلية




واكشف جراحك مقنعاً توما فريبته قوية




وارسل إلينا مرقساً يبني كنيستنا النقية




وهلم واقبل سيدي واسكن بيوت المرقسية




ارفع رؤوساً نكست واشفق بأجفان البكاة




شمت الطغاة بنا فقم واشمت بأسلحة الطغاة




حسبوك إنساناً فنيت فلا رجوع ولا نجاة




ولأنك أنت هو المسيح وأنت ينبوع الحياة




قم في جلال المجد بل واظهر بسلطان الإله




قم وسط أجناد السماء فأنت رب في سماء




قم روع الحراس وأبهرهم بطلعتك البهية




قم قوّ إيمان الرعاة ولمم أشتات الرعية




مرت علينا مدة غرباء في هذا الوجود




فترت ضمائرنا هنا ولم تقم بعد الرقود




فالقبر ضخم فوقه حجر ويحرسه الجنود




يا من أقمت المائتين وقمت من بين اللحود




يا من قهرت الموت يا رب القيامة والخلود




قم وأنقذ الأرواح من قبر الضلالة والخطية




قم قو إيمان الرعاة ولمم أشتات الرعية

​​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر

وكل سنة وانت طيب

+++
​


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2011)

_ميرسى ليييك
قصيدة حلوة بجد 
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2011)

*روعه جدااا شكراااا*​


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

روعه جميل خالص 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أبريل 2011)

قصيدة جميلة جدا


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أبريل 2011)

الرب يبارك حياتكم
ويعطى سيدنا بركة 
ليغمرنا بكلامه الحلو
شكرا عالمرور
الرب يبارككم


----------

